# Building Middle Atlantic racks - 3 of them



## tabiggs (Feb 19, 2009)

I am in the process of installing these into a wall in between the second and third floors in my house - Its starting to come together - 

I hope when I am finished, it all will come to ther and look really clean, I am in the process of painting my cable boxes black so they will match the other hardware -


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ...Welcome to the forum :wave:

Nice pictures....Do you use all that equipment???? :whistling: :bigsmile:


----------



## tabiggs (Feb 19, 2009)

yes, its not all finished quite yet but yes, I will be using all of it - controlling 2 media rooms - and several other rooms. I didnt realize how much work is involved in these projects. I hope to be finished next week and will post some pictures during the the process - I have some more equipment, escient 4 terabyte server, new cable boxes (custom black) and a back-up Buffalo 2 TB NAS rack server,


----------



## mjames007 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow looks like you have your work cut out for you with all the cabling hookups. Question which Escient model will you be using and will it be able to stream two different movies at the same time?


----------

